# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  T-HR3, humanoid robot, Toyota Motor Corporation, Toyota, Aichi, Japan

## Airicist

Toyota

Article "Toyota’s New Experimental Humanoid Robot Uses HTC Vive for Remote Operation"

by Scott Hayden
November 21, 2017

----------


## Airicist

B-roll of T-HR3 (1)

Dec 14, 2020




B-roll of T-HR3 (2)

Nov 20, 2017




> Toyota City, Japan, November 21, 2017―Toyota Motor Corporation (Toyota) today revealed T-HR3, the company's third generation humanoid robot. Toyota's latest robotics platform, designed and developed by Toyota's Partner Robot Division, will explore new technologies for safely managing physical interactions between robots and their surroundings, as well as a new remote maneuvering system that mirrors user movements to the robot.


"Toyota Unveils Third Generation Humanoid Robot T-HR3"
Remote, safe, smooth operation of robot enabled through new, advanced Torque Servo Module and Master Maneuvering System

November 21, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Toyota’s latest humanoid robot can mimic your movements"
But can it backflip?

by Thuy Ong
November 21, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 29, 2017

----------


## Airicist

T-HR3 and Tokyo 2020 Mascot Robot synchronous operation (example)

Published on Jul 21, 2019




> Toyota Motor Corporation (Toyota), as a worldwide partner of the Olympic and Paralympic Games, aims to provide mobility solutions that go beyond providing official vehicles for the Olympic and Paralympic Games Tokyo 2020. One way Toyota is doing this is by participating in the "Tokyo 2020 Robot Project", a project led by the Tokyo Organising Committee of the Olympic and Paralympic Games (Tokyo 2020) that brings the government, Tokyo Metropolitan government, as well as Games' partners together with experts in the field of robotics. At Tokyo 2020, the robots to be introduced by Toyota will be used to support the mobility of people at various locations and venues. By helping people feel and experience their hopes and dreams, Toyota believes it will be able to further contribute to the excitement and success of the Tokyo 2020 Games.

----------


## Airicist

T-HR3 walk

Dec 19, 2019

----------


## Airicist

T-HR3 bartender pose

Dec 19, 2019

----------

